# Daily Friendship/Chit Chat Thread



## M&M

I've seen this kind of thread created in other forums, and I thought it might be nice to give it a go in OUR forum!Just a place for us to visit whenever we want, and say what's going on with us in our lives.I don't have the energy to visit some other forums where we chat, like The Lounge, and I figured maybe a few others of you don't either.So, if you're interested, we can start our own chatty thread right here! Just rant about your day, or post what exciting happy thing happened to you that day, or whatever you want.







I have recently gotten addicted to a computer game called "Tropix". When I am in a flare, I play a lot of games on my laptop. (because sometimes TV just gets BORING!!!) Tropix is my most recent one, it's loads of fun.


----------



## Clair

I don't have the attention span for TV and working at night I miss most stuff anyway so I'm always clueless about the series people are talking about.I play computer games as well I'll have to check out tropix is it an online game? I listen to music and play games from www.popcap.com.


----------



## M&M

Oh I have visited popcap before. They have some fun games to download.Yes, Tropix is an online game. I have a membership to the "shockwave" website, and they have loads of games to download, or play online. It's not bad. I like it because there are a lot of different games to play, and I tend to have a short attention span on games (as you mentioned).Once I play a game a few times, I'm tired of it, and ready to move on. LOL Wonder if that's the ME?I am so happy because the past couple of days I have felt hungry sometimes! That is a good sign.







My pansies in my pots outside are blooming! Yay! I just love pansies, and I got different colored ones than what I usually get this year, so it's so fun! A few years ago I picked up the hobby of pressing and drying flowers and leaves, so if I feel up to it, I think I might pick a few of the prettiest ones and press them.


----------



## Clair

do you like to make things with the pressed flowers? i used to have a flower press as a young girl - used to make things like cards and book marks and stuff.I bet the pansies look pretty pressed - I envy you a garden...I've got a yard with no flowers or anything. I'm not green fingered everything i get seems to not live long so I leave the flowers in the garden centres and just observe what I can see a long the river where I live.I keep meaning to take up embroidery or cross stitching, but I never seem to find one I like.


----------



## M&M

I've found an easier way to garden now, and still have the pretty flowers I like! I do container gardens. Just lots of different sized flower pots. No heavy lifting, no heavy digging! It's kind of the best of both worlds. And then, I line the porch right around the front door with all the pots, and if I open the door - BAM, loads of smiling pansy faces!







Yes, I like to make cards with my pressed flowers. I like the bookmark idea though, and had never thought of that! That would be a really nice bookmark!Well, I watched today's Oprah program. She visited Auschwitz with survivor (and Nobel Peace Prize winner) professor Elie Wiesel. It was such an amazing hour. She spoke about one of his books, entitled "Night". Now I intend to check it out from the library. It was such a powerful story, and he is such an amazing man. He speaks with no hatred in his voice, and says that anger needs to be a catalyst that moves us to do good, instead of sitting inside us as hate. How insightful is that? I can't imagine being that amazing of a person. I was really touched. I can't wait to read his book! (Though I think he said he's written about 47 books so far, and he says he feels like he hasn't even gotten started yet!) He was such an amazing person.


----------



## M&M

Well, the weather here has finally gotten not so nice! It has gotten very hot and sticky!The hot weather just kills me. Anybody else find that summer weather is bad for them? I do much better in cooler weather. This heat and humidity just does me in!


----------



## Clair

Agreed, I'm restricted to admiring the weather through the window. Hot, Sunny weather makes me have migraines and severe headaches on a daily basis - I'm permanently in hat and sunglasses - I swear people think I'm some kind of dodgy spy







They have this new gradual gentle self tannning lotion out here in the UK called Johnson's Holiday Skin, so I'm hoping I can for once look healthy and colourful (without being orange!) and not anaemic! hurrah!I'll let you know how it goes you apply it everday to build a gentle tan.


----------



## M&M

Well, how is your tan coming along? I'm like you, practically transluscent. LOL I look white as a ghost. If it goes well for you with this tan stuff, I might think about getting some as well! There is some kind of a Jergen's lotion here that gives you a very subtle tan everyday as well. And it comes in 3 different shades. (Of which, I'm sure we 2 are the lightest, LOL) It would be cool to be tanned!














As you know, I do my cardio 3 days a week for 7 minutes. I basically do a very gentle jogging/kickboxing routine inside the house. Just enough to get up to my target heart rate - which is 135 beats per minute. Well, when I got home this evening, it was cool out, and not terribly dark yet, just dusky, so I decided to try having a VERY light jog! I've wanted to so that my dog could go with me and get a nice exercise. It was fantastic! I go for 3.5 minutes, then take my pulse, and adjust my last 3.5 minutes accordingly.I started off jogging WAY too hard, so I had to calm down a LOT. Last time I tried changing my cardio work out it killed me. (I tried to switch to jumping rope instead) But this work out was still more or less similar to what I normally do, so I'm excited to see how my body reacts tomorrow. It sure did my spirits WELL! It felt great to be out there jogging (though slowly) with my big handsome man, and me looking like a healthy person! LOL Fooling myself, I know, but it sure felt good for 7 minutes!! And to see my baby so excited and happy was nice too. I'll let you know if I pay for it tomorrow or not. lol (That is, if I recognize you now that you're all tan and what not!







)


----------



## M&M

So far so good with my fast walk/light jog.







I'm not sure what's going on with me right now though, I've woken up with a fever a couple times now. It breaks fairly soon during the morning, but how weird is that? Gotta keep tabs on that.Still hoping you're getting tan!







Anybody else can feel free to join in too!


----------



## Clair

Hello Everyone







what have you been upto this week?Hi M&M







I have been a bit tardy in responding as we are experiencing a bit of hot weather here in the UK at the moment and its absolutely draining. I'm so knackered out by the temperature I'm going to bed at 9pm - which is early for me. However, on the other hand it makes for much more positive moods







The fake tan is not going so well







it appears one must apply it on a daily basis for it to keep up the 'tan' and being a typical ME'er I just can't be bothered to expend all that energy. But on a positive note I had to go into town the other day to buy some dinner plates - and it was sunny so I got a bit of colour then...although my legs still look like uncooked chicken drumsticks. However the trip into town was good I managed to pick up some summery tops 6 for a mere Â£30 which was a bargain and a set of four dinner plates for just Â£10 what a snip!







Wow glad to hear the gentle jogging is going well, do you think this could be linked to your night 'sweats'? Is this fever type thing a new thing for you? I went through a period of having night sweats for ages then it went away again, but I have been left with sweaty back syndrome....even the merest exercise e.g. walking breaks my back out in a sweat...which is pretty disgusting...so I have to wear a vest under everything to stop it soaking through and showing on my clothes. Perhaps you might want to get your feverish night episodes mentioned to the doctor?keep up the good work







but don't overdo it hon xxxxxc'mon the rest of you, don't be shy







how ya all doing?


----------



## hope*

Hi







I to am enjoying the weather, although i find it hard to sit out in it.I was going to go shopping yesterday but i felt to drained, so i sat in the shade and read a book, while my 2 daughters played in the pool.It look's like another beautiful day, so im going to go out for a bike ride later, where their are no hills







Hope everyone as a good day.


----------



## M&M

Hey Clair!It's been too hot and humid here too. And like you, it's sapping all my strength. Ooh no fun! Good girl to go to bed at 9 pm!! (I can't imagine HOW exhausted I'd be if I worked too...Geesh! I'm exhausted enough without that!) Your body needs that extra rest. I really need to get back on my sleep schedule with an actual bedtime. I've been in bed at midnight or later for a long time, and that is just not good at all. Tonight I'm gonna try harder. You have inspired me!I tend to run fevers when I'm in a flare...But I hadn't run one in sooooo long. Then recently, I have a few times. I'm really hoping it's not jogging related. Cuz I'm enjoying it, plus I look cute in my jogging clothes!







ROFL!!!I sweat like a banshee anymore too! Ever since I started having my blood pressure problems, I've just sweat like crazy. It is disgusting, isn't it? But what can you do? I use a better antiperspirant now, which helps LOADS.You be careful not to over do it too. I had to laugh about your uncooked chicken drumstick legs....ROFL. I thought you were looking at mine when you said it! LOL Oh well. On a positive note, I always say "I don't suffer from pesky tan lines". LOL







Hey Hope!I didn't know you had 2 girls! I'm glad you posted here. How old are they? I've been scared about having kids with me having ME. I just worry that I won't be able to take care of them. Did you have your girls before you were diagnosed or after? But, when I see people who have Fibro (or ME) and that have kids too, I always feel a glimmer of hope, like maybe it would be ok.I hope you got to go on your bike ride, sans hills. (Good plan!) And I hope it didn't wear you out too much. Sometimes your spirit just needs it!There's been a pregnant stray cat about lately we've been feeding. We haven't seen her all day today, so I wonder if the kittens are currently arriving! If we don't see her tomorrow, I might go on a bit of a search. Just born kittens...Oh how sweet!!


----------



## hope*

Hi M&M







Yes i did have my daughters before ibs and my other problem. They are 10 and 9, my youngest was a wonderful surprise, although i will admit i was shocked for a while,when i realized i was pregnant so soon again, i could still remember labour







It was like having twins coz they were both in nappies, my eldest was still having a bottle, thank god for my mum!Me and my husband have talked about having another child, but i do want to wait untill i know what is going on first, although at 37 the clock is ticking..I did go for the bike ride and didnt feel to bad, i would say my knees felt the worst and i did have to stop after a little hill, but it was nice to get out.And i have just booked a holiday in Center Parcs, we are going to the Longleat one, my brother went there and had a wonderful time. My husband said he will take the girls on the really phisical activites and i will go swimming and horse riding with them. Were going for a long weekend break, friday to monday, cant wait







Anyone else going on holiday this year?


----------



## Clair

Hi M&M and 'hope'







'hope' your post about cycling made me laugh alot, I too can't do hills so I get alot of funny looks when I climb off my bike and push it even up a slight incline!







Sometimes on my way to work I just push my bike along and I get comments from people 'why don't you ever ride your bike etc?' I don't think they realise I'm using it to hang on to so I don't fall over







not to mention as a barrier betwen my legs and the vicous little ankle-biting dogs that frequent the local park.I like cycling home though from work, its late at night, there is hopefully a cool breeze and I can cycle along leisurely at my own pace without feeling embarrassed at getting beaten by old women 3 times my age!







Glad you enjoyed your bike ride - hasn't it been lovely weather albeit a bit draining! we had the start of thunderstorms last night which we desperately need as its so humid! The holiday to Centre Parcs sounds nice, do you get a local spa at it? you could spend all weekend getting pampered while hubby does the 'physical activities'







I don't know how you manage with a hubby and 2 children it must be so hard for you trying to keep up.....so I have total respect for anyone that can juggle ME/fibro and that.M&M, I always get the night sweats as a warning sign just before a flare - so maybe its you body telling you to back off a little?I'm a devil for not going to bed at a reasonable time too, I rarely get to bed before 2am. A year or so back I talked it over with the doctor because my body clock just switched into reverse when my current bout of ME started in 2000, so he started me on amitryptaline (spelling?) at bedtime to make me more sedate and hopefully encourage me into a more normal sleeping paptern. We tried several things including hypnotherapy and relaxation but to no effect my stubborn old corpse wasn't having it - seems I'm destined to be a lady of the night forever. Its weird I can pop to bed and sleep no problem in the day (which considering the amount of daylight shouldn't happen) and at night I can't make myself sleepy. I tried better deodorants for the sweat problem, even tried one which was supposed to stop you sweating completely....worked under the arms lol but didn't work on the back. Ho-hum I often wonder if I have a thyroid type problem as excessive sweating and grey hairs at an early age are supposed to be symptoms of, but all my thyroid screens come back normal - so I'm probably clutching at straws again. I tell you what though its a pain having to dye ones hair all the time at my age (31) especially since my boyfirend is younger than me and his folks don't know that so I have to keep up the pretence of being young and lively







makes me laugh when I hear them commenting on older ladies and their toyboys!Anyways before this turns into a feature length essay, I shall depart...hope your both having a lovely day - get those feet up and enjoy a lovely cold drink


----------



## M&M

Hope,Your holiday sounds like loads of fun! I think that is just great! I went on a vacation in December. Spent a week in New York with close friends, and had a GREAT time!! My trips are few and far between these days. However, I am going to a Spanish language conference weekend in July. So that should be interesting!Please fill us in on all the lovely details of your trip! I love hearing about adventures! Horse back riding? FUN! I agree with Clair, you should get pampered! Let's see, massages, facials, manicures, more massages, maybe a whirlpool, a mud mask...The works! Oh that sounds so great!You know, there is a Spa somewhere here in the States that caters specifically to Fibro and ME patients. I can't remember the name of it right now, so I'll have to get Googling. What a great idea, no? (Of course, that's a rather long trip from across the pond...LOL)Clair,I can see you walking your bike! I think riding a bike is probably good exercise...It's low impact, but still good cardio and strength building. I think I could bike with you! Had to laugh about the old ladies...Laughing is about all you can do, eh? LOLOh I know, I know...Always with the backing off. LOL Doesn't matter how long we're sick, or how long we've been dealing with our bodies, still don't like to listen to those "back off" or calm it down words. Phooey. I haven't had a fever since I posted that, so fingers are crossed that all the fever nonsense is over.







I take amitryptaline for sleep too! I've been taking it for quite a while now. Has it helped you at all? I had taken before Ambien and Sonata, but didn't like those. I'm not sure if the amitryptaline helps a lot, but I still take it. LOL I take a bunch of pills for sleeping now. Valerian root, benadryl, calcium, amitryptaline, and my blood pressure medicine - Innopran. I find that about an hour after taking it all I am drowsy. So, I don't know if that's the meds kicking in, or my tiredness kicking in! LOLI'm glad you can at least get some sleep during the day. Is it restful sleep, or just sleep? My doctor asks me how my sleep quality is everytime I see him, and it's a hard question to answer.Well, now I"m going on, and I'd better stop, and get myself ready for bed. I wanna be ready when these meds kick in!


----------



## Aberlaine

Hi Clair, Hope & M&M,I've just "rediscovered" this message board and like that not a lot of people are here. I read the boards over at ImmuneSupport, but can't keep up with them. There are a lot of off topic discussions that I don't care to read. I originally joined because I thought I had IBS. I'm still not sure.I've been running a low grade fever for the past few days. Have no idea why. I'm going to see my doctor on Tuesday and will ask if she thinks I might have developed ME. I've been so exhausted lately. Luckily, I'm retired and can control my activities and stress level. Yea, right!I take Cymbalta, trazodone, Elavil, diclofenac, Ultracet, Flexeril and Ambien (occasionally). The fibro pain is under control but I need several naps a day in order to function. Seems like the exhaustion is getting worse. My life has been simplified to short shopping trips and going out socially once in a blue moon.Nancy


----------



## M&M

Hi Nancy!I tend to run lots of low-grade fevers when I'm in a "flare", or getting ready to enter a "flare". It's fairly common for us ME'ers. Lucky bunch, aren't we?







Well, the oppresive summer heat is BACK! And it's chased me inside. So, I've been reading lots of books lately! Odd, as I haven't read in so long, but I've really been enjoying it.2 books I want to reccomend, if anybody else is a reader (or becomes one when they're sick):Gone by Lisa Gardner (VERY exciting!!)Nightlife by Thomas Perry (good book about a female serial killer)I've also recently busied myself with improvements in the cages for my little girl rodents. They've ended up with twice the space, and loads more toys and "goodies". They are certainly happy!July 4th is almost here, and the kids around here have been doing fireworks all week! I understand their desire to celebrate, but the fireworks are making my dog go nuts! I'll be glad when at least the fireworks are over. (Plus, the smoke afterwards hangs in the street and STINKS!!!)Hoping summer is treating the rest of you ok!


----------



## hope*

Hi everyone







Well i made back in one piece from my holiday,had a wonderful time Center Parcs is a beautiful place,but the hills nearly done me in, the second day into the holiday i did struggle a bit.The pain was the worst on the last day, and the heat there was really intense, so i felt wiped out and sicky.My husband said how proud he was of me and how i coped during the holiday. To me it was the look on my daughters face when we got there and all the wildlife we saw, that made up for all the pain i was in, it was priceless







Oh before i forget my doctor appointment for my results is the 13th July, very disappointed i have to wait longer, but he came back from his holiday and went on the sick!I hope everyone is doing ok, its pouring with rain here but still humid, YUK!Take care everyone


----------



## Emmab2003

Dropping by to say hello.Recently I have been enrolled in an Arthritis Research study, which I need to get cracking on because I am supposed to do the work they sent me. I'm also conducting a session of our support group in August.Also taking an on-line FM course.Have a great weekend!


----------



## Clair

Hey everyone







I have just got back from a week at my boyfriend's house







yep still with my toyboy M&M







the weather was very hot and stifling so I can imagine how draining it must have been for you 'hope'. Hope your getting plenty of rest and recuperation now your back home...get those feet up







glad you had a lovely holiday despite how hard it was for you!It always takes me a few weeks to recover from a holiday....so there is some truth in saying I need a holiday to get over my holiday







M&M - I love reading its one of my favourite pasttimes, thanks for the recommendations I always struggle to know what to get in the bookstore...I went in on thursday and spent two hours browsing the shelves and came out empty-handed because I just didn't know what was a good read or not. I guess I have two seperate tastes in books, trashy mindless ones where you get lost in escapism and don't have to think too much (which is always good when you have brainfog!) and I quite like thrillers/horror or pyschological/detective ones...only problem with the detective ones is I often have to re-read a few times to work out how they worked out whodunnit and to remember what actually happened! At the moment I've just started reading 'The Church of Dead Girls' by Stephen Dobyns. It was a freebie given to me by a colleague at work..so far its been quite descriptive but not too taxing which always gets a thumbs up with me.Well enough of my late night foggy brain ramblings for now, take it easy ya all.....and hope let us know how the doctor appointment goes







Clair xxxxxxx


----------



## hope*

Hi Everyone







Just wanted to let you know my doctor rang me at home yesterday, he said apart from my white cells being a bit low, all the other results were ok, when i see him on thursday, he wants to check me over again and re-test my blood. Not sure why my white cells are down, he didnt say how low i assume it cant be to much, or he would have called me in sooner.So i will let you know how the appointment goes.And where i go from there.Take care all


----------



## Clair

Hi 'hope',any more news from your tests?sorry I haven't been about for a bit I'm just shattered at the moment. I went to the dentist last monday and he sent me to my doctor saying he was pretty certain I now have anaemia. I have had it before when I was about 16-17. It would certainly account for why I'm just feeling shattered....unfortunately CFS/ME and anaemia can have some similar symptoms, but being an ME/CFS sufferer its hard to tell because you always put things down to the CFS/ME. Anyway I get my results on wednesday. Right I'm crawling into bed, hopefully post a bit more when I'm not so exhausted. Hope everyone else is bearing up ok, best wishes xxxx


----------



## hope*

Hi ClairSorry to hear your not feeling so good, the weather makes it worse, it zaps all my energy. And with my daughters being off for school holidays for 6 weeks the pressure is really on me to keep them entertained.Its this thursday i see my doctor, had to postpone the appointment because of my period which always flares up my ibs, so i will let you all know then.I really hope you feel better soon, and i hope everyone else is doing ok, take care


----------



## M&M

Hey gang! I must apologize too for being absent lately!! Hope,That's weird about your white cells being low! I can't imagine why that would be. (But then, I'm not the doctor...LOL!) Any illness I can think of would make white cells higher. Hopefully it won't turn out to be much. I hope you'll be able to make your appointment this Thursday! I know when I'm on my period it seems to affect EVERYTHING! I am now on the new birth control pill "Seasonale" - You take it continuously for 3 months! Only 4 periods a year! I'm still in my first year of taking them, so my body's still adjusting, but even with all the "adjustments" I still LOVE it. Too bad they didn't come up with them YEARS ago!I can't even imagine trying to keep up with 2 little ones in this heat (or when it's cool for THAT matter!!). Keep hanging in there, you really do a great job with your girls! I admire you for that!!Clair,YAY on the BoyToy! LOL BOO on anaemia! Keeping my fingers crossed for your test results on Wednesday. You'll have to let us know what they say. Between the ME and having anaemia, it's no wonder you're feeling shattered! I sure hope they'll be able to do something for you. Did you take iron when you had it before? Or maybe get shots? My fingers are crossed for you.Keep resting! We'll still be here when you're back among the living again!I've been laid low for a bit too. I went out of town for a couple of weekends, and am still recouping from that. 4 days sure do a number on an ME body. Sheesh!Our heat has finally broken for a few days. We had some monster storms on Friday, and it's been in the 80's since! I think the heat's coming back this week though, but I sure loved it while it lasted!My doc has started me on another new supplement. Blah! It's a powder you put into your drink and it's called "Manapol". I started it on the 15th. It doesn't dissolve in the drink very well at ALL. It doesn't seem to have a taste, but it's quite lumpy! Something about glycoproteins, and feeding my cells, and the connections between my cells. It's supposed to help my cells communicate better to each other, and help them convert energy more efficiently. So far I don't feel anything, but we'll see.I think those are all my updates for now. Everybody just keep hanging in there! We'll be through with Summer and into cooler weather before we know it! (I think!! LOL)


----------



## Clair

Hi hope - thanks for the good wishes, I'll keep my fingers crossed for thursday for you. I can't imagine either how you manage to keep up with two children - totally admire you for that - I'm sure they will turn out a real credit to you!







with 6 week school holiday upon you must really have your work cut out! Do you have any local summer school/activity days you can send them to when it all gets a bit much for mum?hey M&M, yes when I had it before I took Iron supplements wasn't so badly off to have to have injections...but we will see what they say. It's been so hot here as well which doesn't help so who knows whats what!I've just changed contraceptive pill to the injection depo-provera you get one shot every 12 weeks and they do say after your first or second shot you don't get periods at all - so as a sufferer all my life of heavy painful periods I'm looking forward to seeing how it goes! No more buying industrial size tampons! hee hee cant wait! I could get a holiday with the fortune I will save!







That powder doesn't sound so pleasant....is it some sort of glucose based supplement? we have isotonic drinks and supplements you can get in shops here supposed to be for active sports type people to replenish their cells after acitivity but I see no reason why it shouldn't work on us! When I'm at work I live on the stuff and I do feel it makes me a little bit mor energetic.Not sure if I'm looking forward to autumn and winter, I complain when its hot and then when its cold seems no pleasing us ME'er's sometimes!


----------



## M&M

Hi gang!Just checking in to see how everyone is!Clair, any news on the thyroid front? Sure hope that resting has helped you a little tiny bit. Hope, how are you and the girls doing these days? Has school started up again there? The kids here have started the school year again!I've been working on some projects here, inside stuff since it's still hot out. We've had some major storms, lost power, and been blown about!My sleep has gotten rather disturbed again...I woke up in the middle of the night last night cold. Found I had somehow gotten my comforter (bed spread) off the bed and balled up onto the floor. But none of my other blankets were disturbed. How odd! Going to have to mention that at my next doctors visit. Hope you're all doing well enough for now!


----------



## Clair

Hi M&M







no news yet I'm not due to get my next blood test until October, so I'm in limbo in the meantime. I have good and bad days as we get with the CFS/ME so I just take them as they come. My boyfriend came to stay this last week which was nice







but tiring. I have had this symptom for years but didn't realise quite how bad it was until my boyfriend made a joke about it...he says that everytime I eat within half an hour I go all drowsy and sleepy which he finds quite amusing. I mentioned it once to my doctor before but he just shrugged it off...for my boyfriend to notice must be quite obvious! Weather here has cooled off considerably...so from feeling exhausted from the heat its now shivvering under the bed covers and wondering what possessed me to take the electic blanket off! I'm with you on the comforter thing M&M I spend all night on and off pulling things off and putting things back on my bed! At least you haven't done my party trick of leaving a glass of water next to my bed then knocking it over in the night and waking up in shock from the cold shower!







What projects have you been working on?I did some DIY the other day and was quite proud of myself! My housemate broke our toilet seat and I got fed up of sitting down on the seat and being projected across the bathroom at high speed like some catapult so I went out and bought another one and set about fitting it! and pleased to say I did it no problem. Our stairway bannister is now falling off (long story of boyfriend doing acrobatic moves down the stairs)and concrete is pouring out on the carpet so that is my next project to tackle although I have to admit I'm a bit more clueless about that one and how to go about it!Hiya hope







whats new? how are you managing with the school holidays? still another month to go? heck you poor thing you must be getting exhausted! Enough of my mad ramblings! hope everyone else is doing ok and taking it easy! big hugs and kisses xxxxxxxxxxClair


----------



## Emmab2003

Things getting a little tricky here (Since Clair asked!). My FIL has moved in with us, for I dont know how long. I had to clear out part of my guest room/Craft room, and now have an extra member of the family. He has cancer, and is pretty sick but they got after him today and told him to start walking, eating and moving about so as to be able to start up chemo again.My problem, my husband throws his Dad's new exercise routine on me, and says I need it to.He doesnt understand Fibro at all, nor the suggestions me and my rheumy have discussed.I'm going to have to make him see I have my own plan, my own pace to set and I run out of steam faster than he does. He's really hard on me, so Heaven help my FIL when my husband gets on his case!


----------



## M&M

Hi Emma!Oh bless your heart, that is SO much to deal with!! Could you talk to your FIL's physician team, and maybe arrange a bit of in home physical therapy? Maybe someone could come to your home, and exercise your FIL for you.I'd call up the doctor team, explain that you are disabled, but want your FIL to have the best care. Maybe a nurse, or physical therapist could visit and help you take care of him?I don't know if that's an option, but it might be worth looking into! Bless your heart. Please keep us posted, I sure wouldn't be able to do that either. ((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))Oh Clair, a glass of water in the middle of the night? That's terrible!! I am not sure why I wrestled with my comforter. Maybe I was dreaming of something wild? lol Who knows.I've just been working on some computer projects. Had a lot of data entry type stuff, some other volunteer work I do, yadda yadda yadda - just computery, typing stuff. You're turning into a little Bob Villa! Good for you for doing it yourself. Doesn't it give you a good sense of accomplishment? Way to go!I'm still walking/jogging the dog 3 times a week! Just upped it again too, from 7 minutes to 7 1/2 minutes. So far so good with the longer walk.


----------



## Emmab2003

OK, we measured the half mile they told my FIL to walk. On a good non-flare day, I am already able to handle that route. Sometimes not, but usually.I told my husband I have my own exercise plan with the doctor so he needs to understand that. We also discussed (again) my FIL only staying six months max, and then finding him a place nearby. I think that is about the maximum I can handle, as I do have some chronic conditions to deal with, plus run two small businesses.The doctor keeps telling me cut stress down, and I keep adding more!


----------



## hope*

Hey everyone







Wow everyone's been busy, M&M with your projects and Clair, DIY you are brave. Its good to hear you are all doing good







The girls go back to school september 4th, so a little while left, my husband is taking them fishing on saturday, i was offered the chance to go but i passed







Im having another blood test on friday to retest the white cells again, my doctor doesnt seem to worried, so i wont.I did have some bad news yesterday concering my foot (My left foot was crushed in a accident in work two years ago next month)my consultant told me that my foot wont improve any further, that i wont be able to drive a manual car, and will have to look for employment where i can sit all the time.So i have been feeling a little bit sorry for myself, it will pass







On a much lighter note, me and the family are going back to center pacs at the end of september for a long weekend again, this time the villa is closer to everything and no big hills







I wanted to say hi to Emmab, and i hope you sort out your problem, you have a lot on your plate.Take care bye for now xxxx


----------



## Clair

Hi everyone







Emmab - sorry to hear about your troubles with the FIL, just a thought that comes to my mind does your local hospital have a cancer care centre? if they do they may be able to offer all sorts of practical advice and help...including getting an occupational therapist and a physiotherapist in to have a look at your father in law's needs and how they can best be met...and I believe they do take into account the wishes and situation of al lthe family...so they might see with your fibro that your not in a position to help him with the physio/exercise side? just a thought.Hiya hope, sorry to hear about the foot....I know where your coming from I had operations on my feet as a kid and then had my foot run over about 8 years ago and broken which has meant that I can only wear trainers anything else hurts...so it must be awfully miserable to feel you can't drive and your limited as to what work you can do. Chin up....not sure where the silver lining is here but there must be one...and its understandable to feel a little bit miserable about it. Maybe buying yourself a big chocolate cake might cheer you up? never can get too much chocolate!I have some not so good news, last night/early hours of this morning my house has been burgled....I didn't hear a thing. The thief/thieves made off with my handbag with my money, my mobile phone, the TV, the DVD player, the X-box and my bicycle. The worse part is my housemate left the back door unlocked (after I had locked it when I went to bed) and gave them a free ticket. Police have been here investigating and asking up and down the street if anyone saw anything. I'm absolutely gutted. The last little money I now have in my bank account which I had worked really hard to save will now have to go on buying myself another bicycle which I need to get to work with. My only consolation is that I didn't get murdered in my bed. All in all not a good day for me...I'm so shaken and upset cant stop crying at the moment. I'm sure it will pass but I feel so angry that everything I struggle to work so hard for is taken without a second thuoght by undesirable scumbags.







ho-hum life must go on I suppose.Hope everyone else is having a better day and that the sun is shining where you are


----------



## hope*

Omigod Clair, how awful and scary, i couldn't believe what i was reading. A high price to pay for your housemate foolishness.But thankgod you were unhurt, its so disgusting these evil thugs think they have a right to walk into a home and take what is not theirs







Im so sorry you have had to go through this terrible ordeal, and so hope you feel better soon







Take care xxx


----------



## M&M

(((((((((((((((((((((Clair))))))))))))))))))))))))What terrible news! I'm so sorry to hear that about your house, but am SO glad they didn't come anywhere near you, asleep in your bed. But it sure leaves you with a terrible sense of no longer being safe in your own home!I am so sorry that happened! Just what you needed on top of everything else


----------



## Lizzy669

I was so sorry to read all of the bad news! I hope everyone is okay. I just wanted to say hello. My last posting was back in may about feeling lightheaded. It turned out to be the Paxil causing it. I'm not on any meds now, but I will be going on something different soon. I was so busy. My daughter graduated high school, my niece got married, we had orientation at college, and I felt like #### half of the time. The worst day was my daughter's 18th birthday. I made her favorite meal, but was in pain the whole time. I actually hadn't felt that bad in a long time! Anyway, I'm feeling better now. I hope everyone is well.Liz


----------

